# Do we post multiple EOI or edit existing EOI



## raj16 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello,

After reading few posts in this group, I am little confused on when somebody should create a new EOI vs editing existing EOI. I submitted my EOI for 189 in December 2017 at 70 points (PTE: 20). 2 weeks ago, I decided to add NSW (190) as well. So, I logged into my account, edited existing EOI and added 190-NSW as well. That didn't change the original DOE for 189, and added a new DOE for 190 (which was expected).

Please let me know if this was not the right approach as I have read in several posts where people have created separated EOI's for both 189 and 190. Skill select allows editing of existing 189 EOI (No change to DOE) and adding/removing 190 on the same page, then why would somebody need to create a separate EOI for 190? 

Does creating a separate EOI for 190 increases one's chances Or is it recommended to create separate EOI for 189, 190 NSW, 190 VIC - that way NSW & VIC not know if you applied for both? 

Would really appreciate if somebody could help clear out this confusion. 

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

As far as I remember, you can't edit EOI. For multiple EOI create another account and create new EOI w/ new account.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Yousuf: You can edit an EOI using the option Update EOI

Raj: What you have followed is one of the way and the DOE does not change if there are no change in the points you claim for the 189. For 190, since that was added fresh, there will be a new DOE.
People generally submit separate EOIs based on the trend which saw that EOIs which are submitted for 190, individually choosing a particular state got the nomination requests quicker (might not hold true in all cases) compared to the EOI which has 189 and 190 both. Apart from that the main reason will be in case you are provided an ITA (invitation to apply for the visa), the EOI gets suspended which might remove you from the list of 189 prospects. So people create separate EOIs so that in case their 190 is not offered an invite/the nomination gets rejected they still have the 189 to pursue.

So if you are pursuing only NSW you can leave the option as it is and wait for them to contact you.


----------



## raj16 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks, Ravi!

I kept 189 & 190 in same EOI and that worked for me. Got invite few days ago.


----------



## thusira (May 8, 2018)

*thusira*

Hi Raj,

In the same EOI did you put the state as "Any" or "NSW" ?


----------



## thusira (May 8, 2018)

Hi Raj

In the same EOI which you received invitation from, did you mentioned the prefer state as "Any" or "NSW"


----------

